# Hops Quantities



## brewlove (29/12/22)

Hi all, 

I stuffed up yesterday - brew day went great all the way into the fermenter.
Brewing an IPA and had the spunding valve on a little too much - lost most of my batch.

My question is whether dry hop quantities can be reduced linearly

In the original quantity (25litres) I was to put 15g each of Amarillo, Cascade, Simcoe, Chinook at Day 3.
I now have about 5 litres of brew - should I reduce the dry hops to 3g each?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peteru (29/12/22)

If you want the result you were aiming for initially, then you should adjust the dose to get the same g/L ratio. If you were aiming for a 25L batch and now have a 5L batch, then the ratio is 5L / 25L = 0.2. Therefore 15g * 0.2 = 3g & your calculations are correct.

My condolences on the loss. How did a spunding valve setting result in the loss of 80% of your batch?


----------



## Shotgun07 (30/12/22)

Yeah I wondering about the loss to. As someone just learning about pressure fermenting this may be a mistake I make too


----------



## Naboo (30/12/22)

Spunding valve on the post with the dip tube?


----------



## NattyJ (1/1/23)

Yes you would have the spunding valve in liquid side. Don't ask how I know......

Good news is you only make that mistake once (I hope).


----------



## Shotgun07 (2/1/23)

NattyJ said:


> Yes you would have the spunding valve in liquid side. Don't ask how I know......
> 
> Good news is you only make that mistake once (I hope).


----------



## brewlove (3/1/23)

peteru said:


> If you want the result you were aiming for initially, then you should adjust the dose to get the same g/L ratio. If you were aiming for a 25L batch and now have a 5L batch, then the ratio is 5L / 25L = 0.2. Therefore 15g * 0.2 = 3g & your calculations are correct.
> 
> My condolences on the loss. How did a spunding valve setting result in the loss of 80% of your batch?


Thanks for the confirmation. I went with those and hoping my remaining 5l tastes good after all of this


----------



## brewlove (3/1/23)

Shotgun07 said:


> Yeah I wondering about the loss to. As someone just learning about pressure fermenting this may be a mistake I make too


Spund was in correct place but pressure up too high. The fermzilla i think is rated too 30ish psi The only thing I can put it down to was a very active ferment and a loose connector somewhere. Next time I'll be double checking everything


----------



## brewlove (3/1/23)

Naboo said:


> Spunding valve on the post with the dip tube?


Not this time but I'll make sure that's on my check list for next time thanks


----------

